# Big Thanks : Dave KG



## Tiggs (Feb 28, 2007)

I just wanted to say a big thanks to dave for the DA polishing guide, before buying a DA I read the guide, then when i bought a DA i read the guide again and I still refer to it ongoing. It has been a massive help and it is in such detail it gives you confidance, it was/is invaluable for us newbie's.

I am most appreciative....................

Thanks Again

:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:




.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

No probs mate, really glad that you have found the guide useful and I hope many others do too! :thumb:

Thank you for the kind words.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanx for taking the time its a great guide, i can remember searching the Internet for hours patching together bits here and there on how to use the DA. so this was a great help and the guide has popped up on some other websites 'Awesome DA Guide' i think its know as on Meguiarsonline.com


----------

